# Gaggia brand in the UK



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

With such a strong brand name, what is happening in the UK?

I've seen the posts regarding repairs, but surely somebody must be pushing new products?


----------



## david from watermark (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi there, Philips are pushing the domestic range through their retail network and the commercial range of Gaggia is available from Watermark and the network of distributors. http://www.watermark.uk.com. Hope this helps. Let me know if we can be of further help.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks for the update David


----------

